# Mauritius blue waffle - Milltek|Brembo|TeamDynamics|



## Winter20vt (Nov 14, 2015)

Just spent ages writing out the back story to this, pressed the wrong button and I'm not writing that out again :lol: so short version of the story 2003 Mauritius blue 225 Quattro with 83k on the clock very well looked after!


----------



## TheBlueStingray (Jun 9, 2015)

Congratulations! Love the colour and it also looks to be in good condition from the pictures. If all goes to plan, I'm going to Germany next week (I live in Denmark) to look at a black 225 Quattro from 2000 with almost exactly the same mileage as yours. Would you mind telling how much you paid for it?


----------



## Winter20vt (Nov 14, 2015)

Bought some bits, I knew it wouldn't be long :roll: all the pipes I have ordered in black. Next up is 3" turbo back milltek and remap :twisted: also ordered QS rear valance from Audi  where is the best place to buy aero wipers? Audi said they don't do a conversion kit, I'd need to buy new wiper arms and blades :?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

TPS should sell the wiper arms and blades but they are not cheap


----------



## Winter20vt (Nov 14, 2015)

Small update, still absolutely loving the TT, should have bought one ages ago!

Recently fitted a TTShop armrest and some new mats. Decided to debadge the rear and fit the QS rear valance (what a pain to clean that is :lol: ) not the best pic



Spend a lot of time doing this



Boxing Day morning at work



Random pics after a wash





That ride height :?  I'd like to get her sitting lower in future as you can see by my current golf and previous cars I'm used to being a little lower :roll: :lol:


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Oct 13, 2014)

Love the car, it's looking real good pal


----------



## Winter20vt (Nov 14, 2015)

Cheers buddy! Saving for a house deposit at the moment so things aren't happening with the TT as quick as I would like, keep toying with the idea of selling my mk2 golf and putting money towards getting the TT how I want but can't bring myself to write the ad :? :lol:

Bought a LHD rear tail light on eBay tonight, really chuffed as I have been wanting to get one since I bought the car, that white dot really irritates me [smiley=bigcry.gif] :roll: :lol:

Keeping an eye out for a V6 front bumper and thinking of ordering a hofele rear spoiler  remap and kW v1 coillies are next on the list 

Not the best picture but washed it again last night  and polished up the tail pipes :roll:


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Oct 13, 2014)

You could have just bought a 5 dollar symmetry patch from the classifieds section and slapped it onto the car [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## 12monthban (Aug 16, 2014)

Looks great! Nice ride!


----------



## NWDSdaz (Jun 10, 2013)

Il be keeping an eye on this. Been following your mk2 on edition for a while. Plans sound great.


----------



## Winter20vt (Nov 14, 2015)

Cheers lads!

LHD rear light turned up in less than 24hrs


----------



## Winter20vt (Nov 14, 2015)

NWDSdaz said:


> Il be keeping an eye on this. Been following your mk2 on edition for a while. Plans sound great.


Thanks bud, didn't know anyone read it, no one seemed to comment :lol: hopefully this build won't disappoint then


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

I've read your golf thread as well, awesome car, love the stance  Looking forward to seeing what you do with the TT!

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zimtimtim1 (Dec 31, 2015)

Awesome car mate. Love the colour!!


----------



## Winter20vt (Nov 14, 2015)

Thanks! Ian I think the wheel choice/stance of your TT is spot on, OEM+ looks awesome!

Won a Mauritus blue V6 bumper on eBay last night, advert says it's mint condition, looking forward to picking that up sometime this week  will get the forge front mount fitted at the same time 

Will update with pics when it's installed


----------



## thebluemax (Oct 11, 2012)

Winter20vt said:


> Cheers lads!
> 
> LHD rear light turned up in less than 24hrs


do the double brake light mod....


----------



## Winter20vt (Nov 14, 2015)

Since my last post I have been gathering parts to support the future remap, forge front mount, 3" TIP, forge 007p recirc valve, SFS front upper boost pipes and the forge silicone turbo pipe, just need some time to get them fitted! Working 6 days a week sucks :lol: looking into making my own QS style rear seat delete, will probably buy the qs strut brace though

I have also picked up a mint V6 bumper, was advertised as Mauritius blue but it really isn't so need to get that painted. Only other thing I have on order is a Hofele spoiler from AwesomeGTI just waiting for it to turn up  this is never going to be scene 'stanced' car as it's just my daily but in future when funds allow I will probably buy some KW coillies 







Just a couple of shots from earlier today at work


----------



## Winter20vt (Nov 14, 2015)

thebluemax said:


> Winter20vt said:
> 
> 
> > Cheers lads!
> ...


Will do a quick search


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Looking good, needs to be a bit closer to the ground though :wink:


----------



## Winter20vt (Nov 14, 2015)

Definitely agree with you mate, a family of immigrants could live quite comfortably in that rear arch gap. A friend has offered me his 40mm lowering springs for £20, might have to take him up on it until I have some spare cash for KW coilovers :twisted:


----------



## Winter20vt (Nov 14, 2015)

Hofele turbo spoiler turned up, so thought it was rude not to offer it up, will be getting painted in the QS phantom metallic black colour







Will get it painted the same time as the V6 bumper  desperately needs lowering :/

Will pull my finger out soone and get my forge fmic, 80mm tip, front boost pipes, 007p, Cupra R bee bow fitted soon :lol: decided I'm going to polish the inlet and charge pipe up and paint my callipers yellow


----------



## Winter20vt (Nov 14, 2015)

Bought some coilovers from the market place section, can't wait for them to get delivered and get them fitted!

Hopefully these are the last pics before the V6 bumper, Hofele spoiler, coillies and forge fmic are fitted :twisted:


----------



## Winter20vt (Nov 14, 2015)

Finally got her lowered on eibach pro coilovers, wound all the way down, and the rear adjusters taken out and binned :lol:



Clay bar, machine polished, waxed and detailer sealant 



My friend let me borrow his Cupra alloys whilst mine were being refurb'd



Gtechnik wheel sealer, polished and waxed 



Bought these for my mk2 but the G60 280mm callipers are brilliant so going to paint them yellow, have the HEL braided lines and new Mtec dimpled and grooved all round with Pagid pads



Daily duties :lol:



How she looks at the moment, 12mm spacers up front, have some 25mm rear spacers just need time to fit them





And how the engine bay is at the moment, polished up an inlet, also waiting to fit my non res polished charge pipe along with the boost pipes and forge fmic. Still to fit the V6 bumper and hofele spoiler, just a bit pre occupied with the mk2!


----------



## ProjectMick (Sep 29, 2015)

Looking really good - Brembos will look awesome in yellow on that car!

I need to find a way to buy a Hofele spoiler without my other half noticing - it's a lot of money and i can't pass it off as a "required or our children won't be safe in the car" item!

I would get my backside kicked lol!

I'll keep an eye on this one as I'm sure it will be a good one.


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Oct 13, 2014)

Very very nice! I'm liking the progression.

It's so refreshing to see people branch away from common norms like the v6 spoiler. It looks grand m8.


----------



## ProjectMick (Sep 29, 2015)

Quick question - can the Hofele spoiler be fitted straight away if you don't want to paint it or would it need satin black paint first?

I am going satin black with my trim (V6 valence and new grille) so am hoping I can just fit it straight on.


----------



## Winter20vt (Nov 14, 2015)

ProjectMick said:


> Looking really good - Brembos will look awesome in yellow on that car!
> 
> I need to find a way to buy a Hofele spoiler without my other half noticing - it's a lot of money and i can't pass it off as a "required or our children won't be safe in the car" item!
> 
> ...





ProjectMick said:


> Quick question - can the Hofele spoiler be fitted straight away if you don't want to paint it or would it need satin black paint first?
> 
> I am going satin black with my trim (V6 valence and new grille) so am hoping I can just fit it straight on.


To be honest mate I'd paint it first, it comes satin black but there are a few white marks I assume from bonding or moulding? Can't wait to get the brembos painted and fitted with the new disks and pads 



Gonzalo1495 said:


> Very very nice! I'm liking the progression.
> 
> It's so refreshing to see people branch away from common norms like the v6 spoiler. It looks grand m8.


Thanks bud, trying to keep it OEM+ but happy with how she is coming along


----------



## ProjectMick (Sep 29, 2015)

Winter20vt said:


> To be honest mate I'd paint it first, it comes satin black but there are a few white marks I assume from bonding or moulding? Can't wait to get the brembos painted and fitted with the new disks and pads


Thanks dude - that's a shame as I could have done with it being ready to go straight out of the box. Although, I now have a Quattro sport grille to sell, so that should help towards the cost!


----------



## Winter20vt (Nov 14, 2015)

And this is my excuse why I haven't had much time for the TT lately  currently on FK back breakers/coilovers, ordered some KW V1s should be here this week  hoping for better ride quality with them


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Nice Golf. 

You not tempted by smoked repeaters, smoked (rather than clear) corners and black headlight inserts? Think that would look well 8)

Not that it doesn't now. That blue comes up nice, dunnit?


----------



## Winter20vt (Nov 14, 2015)

I was thinking about smokes side repeaters, will probably get round to changing them at some point ... I really like the orange on the front tho


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Winter20vt said:


> ...I really like the orange on the front tho


Sicko... [smiley=sick2.gif]


----------



## VOOA (Mar 23, 2016)

You got any pics of your TT with Cupra alloys one?


----------



## Winter20vt (Nov 14, 2015)

None that are very good, have to admit I did really like the look of it on the Cupra r alloys


----------



## Winter20vt (Nov 14, 2015)

Few updates but not so many pictures, my girlfriend has been using the TT lately as I've been driving my golf for a daily so she gets some use other then shows. I bought some smoked repeaters



Painted my brakes, will be going on next weekend hopefully along with full set of discs and pads and also she needs a service


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Beautiful car 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (May 19, 2016)

Lovely looking car. Calipers look great in yellow, looking forward to seeing them fitted.


----------



## Winter20vt (Nov 14, 2015)

Cheers lads 

Pic to keep the thread alive!



Anyone recommend what brake fluid I'll need when I change the front calipers, will I need to drain the whole system and replace it with new?

Thanks


----------



## outdoor stevie (Nov 24, 2013)

Better watch if you are completely changing the fluid as some of them are not compatable with other different fluids and you will have to push it all out and may then have big problems trying to bleed it with vcads, easier to keep topping it up as you bleed it thro so that it never runs dry and then you will have new stuff through out the system. So worth doing a wee bit of research on the compatibility of different brake fluids.

Stevie


----------



## ProjectMick (Sep 29, 2015)

Calipers look amazing - they will look fantastic once fitted.


----------



## NWDSdaz (Jun 10, 2013)

Brakes should look great, Really like where this is heading. I think black headlights would really compliment the black wheels now. I really need to pull my finger out and crack on with mine. I'm at the point now where all the things left I wanted to do cost £££ though lol


----------



## Lukeyluke (Jul 8, 2016)

Looks really nice. Well done!!!


----------



## Winter20vt (Nov 14, 2015)

Few pics from last weekend, the missus had to run me over to my old folks to collect the Golf, went there for bbq and ended up having a few too many bud's :lol: :roll:


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Winter20vt said:


> ...a few too many bud's :lol: :roll: ...


That'll be 1, then. :wink:


----------



## YT-TT (Apr 6, 2010)

What paint did you use on the brakes? I'm just stripping a set of LCR Brembos now and need to spray them in the next week.

So many options and opinions. Looks like you got a good finish on them

Cheers..


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Oct 13, 2014)

Where is the Hofele spoiler? :?


----------



## Winter20vt (Nov 14, 2015)

Mondo said:


> Winter20vt said:
> 
> 
> > ...a few too many bud's :lol: :roll: ...
> ...


Haha you have no idea how true that is  :lol:



YT-TT said:


> What paint did you use on the brakes? I'm just stripping a set of LCR Brembos now and need to spray them in the next week.
> 
> So many options and opinions. Looks like you got a good finish on them
> 
> Cheers..


I used a VHT calliper paint spray can mate, really happy with the out come, then lacquered it with high temp lacquer, do t think it needed it but I wanted to seal the brembo stickers



Gonzalo1495 said:


> Where is the Hofele spoiler? :?


STILL waiting on that and the bumper to be painted, told my friend they need to be done before the 11th as there is a local show my girlfriend is taking TT to and I'll be taking my golf


----------



## YT-TT (Apr 6, 2010)

YT-TT said:


> What paint did you use on the brakes? I'm just stripping a set of LCR Brembos now and need to spray them in the next week.
> 
> So many options and opinions. Looks like you got a good finish on them
> 
> Cheers..


I used a VHT calliper paint spray can mate, really happy with the out come, then lacquered it with high temp lacquer, do t think it needed it but I wanted to seal the brembo stickers

That's what I had my eye on, cheers dude!


----------



## Winter20vt (Nov 14, 2015)

So this is now basically my girlfriends car and I'm just using her mk4 golf for work, ah, well she looks better in the TT anyway. Riding around in a 1.6 is killing my soul, so as I had to start work early this morning I thought I'd take the TT, got some cool shots


----------



## Fastasaudi (Oct 10, 2016)

Nice shots.. car is looking great.. 

CJ


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Oct 13, 2014)

I need to see that spoiler [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Winter20vt (Nov 14, 2015)

Me too bud! Hopefully have pics of them fitted soon :wink:


----------



## david924s (Feb 3, 2016)

I'm pleased I looked at this post wanted to see a Mauritius Blue with dark wheels and it looks nice might be tempted when my wheels need doing again.


----------



## Winter20vt (Nov 14, 2015)

Definitely glad I went for the gloss black, looks so good after a wash and tyre gel on the tyres! One from this morning just because


----------



## Winter20vt (Nov 14, 2015)

Gonzalo1495 said:


> Where is the Hofele spoiler? :?


You'll be happy to know the spoiler and v6 bumper has been painted will get some pics up asap 

Bought some engine bay goodies from my mate who is breaking his cupra r show car, can't wait to pick them up 

Couple shots from today, need a new windscreen tho :? On the way to work this morning a tractor flicked up a rock, luckily hit the windscreen and not the bodywork


----------



## Winter20vt (Nov 14, 2015)

Hey guys,

Been 3 years since my last post, still have the TT, since then been pretty busy buying our first house and then gutting it and renovating it. Any way was sorting through the shed as when we moved in all the car parts went to the back of the shed, found some silicone boost pipes, oversize TIP, RamAir CAI, Forge split r valve and the Forge FMIC! I can't remember if I updated this thread when I had the car mapped, with these parts fitted she sounds even nicer and spools up much quicker. For some reason the Split R valve is fluttering instead of psshhhtt'ing :lol: I know they aren't good for our engines so I'll put the standard valve back on until I can get a 008p. Any way I'm driving the TT again and loving it! Few pics ...


----------



## Winter20vt (Nov 14, 2015)

Oh and for anyone that might be interested and has Instagram my IG name is @winter20vt update that more then the forums now


----------



## Winter20vt (Nov 14, 2015)

Bought a couple more parts recently :roll: once fitted then I should have all the supporting mods for stage 2, is 300bhp possible on the stock Ko4?

• Milltek "3 down pipe, sports cat and 3" non resonated system with black GT100 tail pipes
• Forge silicone ancillary boost pipes and the cam cover breather 
• Carbon fibre gear knob and window switch cover
• Restore44 front splitter

Has anyone on here got Stance+ Ultra coilovers fitted? My Eibach coilovers don't go low enough on the back now that I replaced all 4 springs


----------



## outdoor stevie (Nov 24, 2013)

Rear ride height depends on the springs you have fitted so meaby yours are the wrong height springs, have you got height adjusters in the rear? If you measure the ride height from the wheel centre to the arch then you should be able to tell what kind of springs you have got ! What kind of height are you looking for as everybody is after a different height.

Stevie


----------



## Winter20vt (Nov 14, 2015)

The adjuster rings are out and thrown in the bin 4 years ago when I fitted them :lol: The eibachs were 2nd hand when I bought them, front and rear springs needed replacing after 2 years. Eibach sent out the correct ones but being new I guess they are where they should have been before they wore out if that makes sense? :lol: they new springs have been fitted about 2 years, hasn't bothered me as my fiancée has been using the car, but now we bought a new one for her I'm using the TT again and I like low cars. Might just take a punt on the stance+ ones.

You can see how it sits presently










Just fitted the carbon knob, looking for other carbon pieces if anyone knows of some for sale!


----------



## fallon82 (Jul 26, 2019)

Really enjoyed reading through this thread. Bought a 225 in exactly the same colour blue last week! 
You've done a really good job of this mate.


----------



## Winter20vt (Nov 14, 2015)

Thanks dude really appreciate it! Always get comments from people about the colour...when it's clean :roll: enjoy it they are fun little cars! 

Might have found some one to carbon skim my door grab handles and metal knee bars. Will hold off fitting the carbon window switch covers until I get the grab handles done, no point taking the door cards off twice!

In other news I picked up my S5 peelers from being refurbed for my B6 'show car'


----------



## Winter20vt (Nov 14, 2015)

So waaaaay back when I had my TT alloys refurb'd I borrowed a friends Leon Cupra R alloys, they were considerably lighter then the standard TT wheels and the handling was like night and day. Literally felt like I had four flat tyres when I put the TT alloys back on. So having a look on eBay earlier and stumbled across a set of new Team Dynamics Pro Race 1.2 in 18x9 and 9kg a corner. So should be delivered this week :roll: looking forward to some decent handling again :lol: would have preferred them to be black this colour will do for now


----------



## Winter20vt (Nov 14, 2015)

Milltek system arrived yesterday [smiley=dude.gif] the GT100 tips look massive :lol: unfortunately my friend goes on holiday tomorrow and cant get me booked in to his garage until the 27th [smiley=freak.gif] so it's going be along wait! Hopefully worth it though to have more noise from the exhaust and bit more power from the 3" down pipe and sports cat! The Team Dynamics should be delivered on the 13th, tuner bolts arrived today for them, just need to sort out tyres now :roll:


----------



## McPikie (Jan 27, 2013)

Winter20vt said:


> The 225 are mostly 3"? If you can hold off until the end of the month I'll have my downpipe, cat and full cat back system for sale, nothing wrong with it just gone for full Milltek non res system :roll:


Is your cat back standard 225?


----------



## Winter20vt (Nov 14, 2015)

McPikie said:


> Winter20vt said:
> 
> 
> > The 225 are mostly 3"? If you can hold off until the end of the month I'll have my downpipe, cat and full cat back system for sale, nothing wrong with it just gone for full Milltek non res system :roll:
> ...


Yeah the exhaust is stock 225 at the moment


----------



## Winter20vt (Nov 14, 2015)

Went and got my tyres fitted today, loving these wheels! I was hoping to get them on the TT when I got home but torrential rain put a stop to that! Will get them fitted tomorrow after work










For anyone in the Norwich area I'd definitely recommend SPS Services in Horsford, really friendly and amazing service, nothing was too much trouble and great price, will definitely be using them in future!


----------



## Winter20vt (Nov 14, 2015)

Team Dynamics Pro Race 1.2 are fitted, had to order some new coilovers as my thoughts that a rear spring had snapped were confirmed. Will get some better pics after the new coilovers are fitted. For now hopefully this will do


----------



## Winter20vt (Nov 14, 2015)

New coilovers arrived today, hopefully I can fit them this week and they will get the rear end down a lot more then the Eibachs, need to get rid of the horrendous rake and rear arch gap


----------



## scottnybottny123 (Jul 19, 2011)

Looks really good with the gunmetal wheels against the Mauritius blue.

What offset are the wheels? Any spacers?


----------



## Winter20vt (Nov 14, 2015)

Yeah I wasn't sure I'd like them as much not being black but think they look good. I just left the spacers on that I ran with the standard alloys for the time being, think they are 10mm front and 20/25mm rear, the offset of the wheels is 30. Will get the new coilovers on and wound down and then see if I need to swap out the spacers


----------



## Winter20vt (Nov 14, 2015)

Got her back from the workshop today, drives and sounds lovely, needs a wash though :?


----------



## fallon82 (Jul 26, 2019)

Winter20vt said:


> Got her back from the workshop today, drives and sounds lovely, needs a wash though :?


I thought you'd gone for the "dirty look" , fancy vinyl wrap like your other motor mate?! :lol:


----------



## Winter20vt (Nov 14, 2015)

It's a good excuse as any :lol: one rusty car is enough for me :-*


----------



## fallon82 (Jul 26, 2019)

Winter20vt said:


> It's a good excuse as any :lol: one rusty car is enough for me :-*


The TT would look decent with the rust look i reckon mate


----------



## Winter20vt (Nov 14, 2015)

Started collecting more carbon parts for the interior. Not looking forward to replacing the radio flap :lol: just need to find some carbon door pulls now or find someone willing to do the spare set I have


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

I've always liked those alloys. They look like they are sitting quite proud of the tyres from the pic of them on your passenger seat- or is that just the photo angle?

How's the Milltek? Still really like my non-res Blueflame, but always interested in other options. Have you gone for non-res?


----------



## Winter20vt (Nov 14, 2015)

Neil said:


> I've always liked those alloys. They look like they are sitting quite proud of the tyres from the pic of them on your passenger seat- or is that just the photo angle?
> 
> How's the Milltek? Still really like my non-res Blueflame, but always interested in other options. Have you gone for non-res?


I wanted a bit of stretch on the tyre, had a brain fart when ordering them and clicked 215 35 instead of 225 35 :roll: I have a spare set of fox racing alloys that I'm going to sell, they need new tyres so will get the 215s fitted to them and buy proper size tyres for the TT.

The Milltek is alright, I opted for non res, it sounds lovely, but the fit is crap. Hangs VERY low. The garage that fitted it said that it's the best they could do :? Just means I can't run the car a low as I'd like to


----------



## Winter20vt (Nov 14, 2015)

Finally managed to buy some Votex side skirts, only taken 5 years to find a set :lol: unfortunately they are silver, but they are in great condition, looking forward to having them painted and fitted


----------



## Winter20vt (Nov 14, 2015)

Had a few parts trimmed in alcantara with yellow stitch, bought a spare dash which I'm looking to have retrimmed to match.


----------



## Winter20vt (Nov 14, 2015)

Up for sale on eBay if anyone is looking for a TT


----------

